# Hyatt Coconut Plantation



## janej (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 2 bedroom unit for mid-August on hold, trying to decide if I should keep it.  I know it is a nice resort.  Is August a good time to visit?  Is it worth flying there for a week?  Airfare is reasonable from DC.

It will be just the four of us most likely with boys 15 and 13.

Please advise,

Jane


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 25, 2011)

*It is beautiful*

Hyatt Coconut Plantaion is beatuiful, since you are a TUG member you can read the reveiws.  I do not think there is one negative reveiw.  You can share share the Hyatt Hotel's pools and amenties.  There is a trolly that shuttles between the 2 properties.  Your boys will have a blast - enjoy!


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 25, 2011)

I would not hesitate to stay at this property. I visited friends in South Florida in March and we had lunch pool side at this resort. Very beautiful, and again I would love to stay there. Sue


----------



## theo (Jul 26, 2011)

*Very nice place --- but August is NOT March...*



susgar said:


> ...South Florida in March...



*This* Yankee would *not* willingly be found in the heat and humidity of South Florida in August. YMMV.


----------



## janej (Jul 26, 2011)

theo said:


> *This* Yankee would not willingly be found in the heat and humidity of South Florida in August, but YMMV...



 That is my biggest concern.  So how bad is it?  I also read about bugs.  Is August bug season?


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 26, 2011)

I live about 3 miles from there, but i am not there now, and don't ever plan to be there in august. It is really hot and humid, but that is what it hasbeen like in Wisconsin too. If you spend all the time in the water or beach you would be okay,


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 26, 2011)

*guys it is 93 in South Florida - what is it in the NE?*

It is 93 degrees here in South Florida today.  What is the temp in the Northeast today 100?  It will be hot and humid in Florida during August.  It would be much more pleasant in October - November, but that might prove diffcult for your sons.  

Thanksgiving is always booked and full with Hyatt members. I know because I waited to long and we have a request in for any Hyatt in Florida.  I have always gottnen my requests filled, so I am not overly concerned.

But, back to your question - it will be hot in August, but that is why they have a lazy river, pools, beach etc....

It is a beautiful resort and I would not hestiate to go there ANY time of the year.  We get tired of the heat, that is when we take a trip out to someplace like Colorado!

Go and enjoy!


----------



## TexasHyattGirl (Jul 27, 2011)

*Coconut*

We've been three times, a week each time.  The rooms are beautiful and the lazy river is so much fun!  There are 2 bald eagles on the property you won't want to miss.  We always go in March or April.  Late August will be hot but great pool weather.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 27, 2011)

This year has been unseasonally breezy since May.  :whoopie: 

I'm at Hollywood beach right now and it's been very windy all week with red flags out because of the tremendous undertow.  This is definitely not the norm here as I've been coming this week for 10 years now.  Last month in Marco it was also very windy and not hot at all.  May in Jensen beach was windy as well and not that hot.  

Last year we went to Beach Club I in Ft. Myers and it was surprisingly breezy in August as well.  

I'm thrilled that it's not as hot in the summer as in the past.  Shoot I'm thinking all these winter snowbirds should start coming down in the summer as well.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 30, 2011)

Resort? YES! In August? NO! 

-TJ


----------



## esk444 (Aug 2, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Resort? YES! In August? NO!
> 
> -TJ



Golfing-No; Swimming-Yes

I went in August, it was hot and humid, but we spend most of our time in the pools during the day so it wasn't a problem.  In fact, I thought the timeshare pools were way too cold, so I can't imagine swimming there when it is cooler out.  We spent most of our time in the lazy river or the hotel pool, which was much warmer, or at the beach.  So if you want a swimming vacation the weather was perfect.  

The bugs only came out at night and we never had a problem during the day.


----------

